# Homemade Tools >  OD grinding fixture - video

## Jon

OD grinding fixture. By Hill Top Machine Works. 18:28 video:

----------

Hill Top Machine Works (Jun 21, 2022),

Home-PC (May 13, 2022),

Sleykin (May 13, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Part 2. By Hill Top Machine Works. 15:14 video:

----------

Hill Top Machine Works (Jun 21, 2022),

Metalgeria (May 18, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Part 3. By Hill Top Machine Works. 12:11 video:

----------

Hill Top Machine Works (Jun 21, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Part 4. By Hill Top Machine Works. 15:23 video:

----------

Hill Top Machine Works (Jun 21, 2022)

----------


## Hill Top Machine Works

Part 5.

----------

carloski (Jun 23, 2022),

Jon (Jun 22, 2022),

Sleykin (Jun 23, 2022)

----------


## Hill Top Machine Works



----------

mwmkravchenko (Jun 30, 2022)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Hill Top Machine Works! We've added your OD Grinding Fixture to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: Hill Top Machine Works's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















OD Grinding Fixture
 by Hill Top Machine Works

tags:
grinding

----------

